# Montana next week



## zack_9786 (Nov 8, 2021)

Hi guys
I'm heading to Columbia Falls/Whitefish area next week. Just looking for suggestions on cool things to do/see, places to eat and guides to fish with. Any input is greatly appreciated.
Thx


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 24, 2012)

Lary's Flies is a very cool shop. I didn't fish with any of those guides but I'd definitely give them a call. There's a lot of little water in Glacier NP you can hike and fish as well.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Lary's Flies is a very cool shop. I didn't fish with any of those guides but I'd definitely give them a call. There's a lot of little water *(and an estimated 1,000 bears)* in Glacier NP you can hike and fish as well.


Fixed it for you 😄


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

Just went a few weeks ago. Same time as all the crazy floods so all onwater activities got canned. 

Stopped by the shop and talked to guys in Lakestream Fly Shop in Whitefish, seemed like a good crew…lakestreamflyshop.com.

Cool little towns with a bunch of restaurants, whitefish had a more active downtown thank Columbia Falls. Book ahead and everything closes super early, like 8:00 PM for dinner.


----------



## Pro wader (Mar 26, 2018)

We've been going to Whitefish for the past three summers. 
Last summer we caught a bunch of little trout on the North Fork of the Flathead. There are not really in big trout but still fun to catch. 
Going up the North Fork, you have to stop in at Polebridge for lunch and a huckleberry bear claw.
Stop in at Lake Stream and they'll give you good info on walk in spots and flies.

Go ahead and order your pass for Going to the Sun Road in advance. They are good for 7 days.
We saw the most bear activity in Two Medicine.

We did a raft trip last year. Looking back I wish I would have done the fishing trip. Same rapids, same river, just more time to fish.
jbotoil is right, everything shuts down at 9:00.

If you want to see the starts, drive up to Logan Pass Visitor Center at night. GTTSR is scarier than hell but well worth the trip.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Be careful if you hike the backcountry. This is grizzly country and that's no joke.


----------



## zack_9786 (Nov 8, 2021)

Thanks for all the input. I'll let you know how things go or how many bears chase me.


----------



## krivit (Aug 24, 2020)

I've got no recommendations, but curious, as a Montana trip is somewhere on my list. 

What is the right response to a grizzly encounter when you're waist deep while wading? All I see in my area are black bear and they typically don't want anything to do with me.


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

zack_9786 said:


> Thanks for all the input. I'll let you know how things go or how many bears chase me.


Fish around guys that are chubbier (slower) than you are.


----------



## slewis (Sep 8, 2015)

zack_9786 said:


> Thanks for all the input. I'll let you know how things go or how many bears chase me.


I've never actually been there in the Summer, only Winter. We always just fished, ski'd and went to Glacier. My cousin is a guide out of True Water Fly Shop. 
Gunsight Saloon right there by Larys Fly has good food and atmosphere.


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

When hiking make noise, bells, carry bear spray and have a sizeable rifle. Had a 44 magnum on my hip in Alaska


----------



## finnish lines (6 mo ago)

SS06 said:


> Fish around guys that are chubbier (slower) than you are.


Being able to run faster than my fishing buddy is a huge plus. Check in with the local ranger station, if there are any around. They do a great job keeping track of bear activity out there.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

SS06 said:


> Fish around guys that are chubbier (slower) than you are.


Wow! “fatman” actually gave this a thumbs up!👍


----------



## krivit (Aug 24, 2020)

7WT said:


> When hiking make noise, bells, carry bear spray and have a sizeable rifle. Had a 44 magnum on my hip in Alaska


Did you ever feel the need to reach for the 44 while in AK? 

Reminds me of the oft-told joke: 
How do you tell the difference between black bear scat and grizzly scat? 

Grizzly scat has bells in it and smells like pepper.


----------



## fatman (Nov 23, 2012)

The Fin said:


> Wow! “fatman” actually gave this a thumbs up!👍


I went to AK with @redchaser , we were on pretty level footing. But he's gone on a diet and needs two belts to hold his britches up....I still think I could take him in under 50 yards (maybe not in waders, though)

I usually take the monkey seat in a skiff, keeps the nose down


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

Krivit, Fortunately did not need to use the magnum. Though I slept one night bivouc on an island in the river as the kings were running and it was the midnight sun. I had the rifle next to my bag. Had seen grizzlies in the Talachulitna river earlier that day.


----------



## BLS FL (Apr 19, 2017)

I’ve fished a lot in SW MT but not much up that way. Fly Shop guys are usually pretty helpful. I usually do one float while I’m out there and then just hike and explore little creek systems. Basic patterns usually work pretty well for me. A stimulator with a prince nymph or pheasant tale underneath it will catch fish most places in my experience. 
Bears are to MT what gators are to FL. They're big and they’re scary looking, but they really don’t want anything to do with people. They will try to avoid you 99.9% of the time if given the opportunity. Not to mention an MT grizzly is a far cry from an AK coastal brown bear.
I stay vigilant, carry bear spray and make noise when hiking, but I’ve never been overly concerned. 
Hopefully you get some good weather and the right water flows to get on some fish.


----------



## FlyrodC (Apr 29, 2018)

Two words for you Zack. Spotted Bear. If you like catching willing Westslope Cutts on attractor dry flies, and you have the means to get in there, put your bear spray on and go fishing. The other thing you can do is scramble down the side of a steep hill and access the Middle Fork Flathead. Bigger Cutts there. Throw a Red #14 Copper John in your box just in case the fish are refusing your dries.

Meanwhile, I'm down in SW Montana and have been hitting the Ruby, Big Hole, Jeff and Beaverhead in what has turned out to be a surprisingly good water year.

Retiring in 2 months and will be doing 6 months at Shell Point and 6 months at Twin Bridges. Can't wait for this winter. Was checking out tide charts for November yesterday.


----------

